# WHEN YOU GET THIS TEXT FROM LYFT...



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Reply accordingly...


----------



## OSC (Mar 22, 2017)

don't they deactivate you for missing many pings?
LyftLine is never profitable, and your rating will always decrease because those poor people always got pissed off at something.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

OSC said:


> don't they deactivate you for missing many pings?
> LyftLine is never profitable, and your rating will always decrease because those poor people always got pissed off at something.


Nope! I only used to take Lyft Line calls in order to get the Power Driver Bonus (20%), but since Lyft wants to play games and make the Bonus virtually unattainable, I have no reason to take these calls anymore.

Cheers,

Classified Lyft Support


----------



## Moto mary (Nov 11, 2016)

You are my hero..I love the response to Lyft.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## lubi571 (Nov 26, 2015)

OSC said:


> don't they deactivate you for missing many pings?
> LyftLine is never profitable, and your rating will always decrease because those poor people always got pissed off at something.


I don't and never will accept line requests. I have received all the emails and ims listed in this thread and others. I spoke to a friend of mine esq. and he would love to represent me in court if Lyft deactivated me for not accepting line request.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

lubi571 said:


> I don't and never will accept line requests. I have received all the emails and ims listed in this thread and others. I spoke to a friend of mine esq. and he would love to represent me in court if Lyft deactivated me for not accepting line request.


I love you -- I do -- but you'll never make it to court. The reason Lyft didn't get dragged into a long battle over misclassification is because of their arbitration agreement, which is well done. You can, however, take them to small claims if the amout you're asking for is beneath a certain amount. Check their Terms & Conditions -- I did.

About a year ago, a passenger sexually assaulted me and I was thinking about suing, then I read the fine print.

Lyft was like, "File a police report, thanks for all you do as a driver, and have a great day."

I still get panic attacks to this day.


----------



## lubi571 (Nov 26, 2015)

Trump Economics said:


> I love you -- I do -- but you'll never make it to court. The reason Lyft didn't get dragged into a long battle over misclassification is because of their arbitration agreement, which is well done. You can, however, take them to small claims if the amout you're asking for is beneath a certain amount. Check their Terms & Conditions -- I did.
> 
> About a year ago, a passenger sexually assaulted me and I was thinking about suing, then I read the fine print.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input. Terms and conditions are written by lawyers. I'm not a lawyer so reading T & C's helps me in limited way. I'm playing golf with my friend Friday and I'll continue the conversation with him. Will let you know.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Trump Economics said:


> View attachment 109900


Is that Richard Kind??



lubi571 said:


> I don't and never will accept line requests. I have received all the emails and ims listed in this thread and others. I spoke to a friend of mine esq. and he would love to represent me in court if Lyft deactivated me for not accepting line request.


X-actly! At any rate & whatever, if we *have to* accept ANY percentage of requests, then are we not employees??


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

circle1 said:


> Is that Richard Kind??
> 
> X-actly! At any rate & whatever, if we *have to* accept ANY percentage of requests, then are we not employees??


It is not Richard Kind -- I Googled it 

On employee status, I could be here all day. Every one of us is "on call." No, I'm not required to show up for work, but grocery stores have asked me to stop stealing their food, so I drive without fail, and my schedule is the same every week. Yea, I guess you could call me an "employee."


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

A pax mentioned to me that he sometimes requests Lyft Line and that sometimes the driver is over 10 to 15 minutes away. I told him that many drivers refuse to accept line requests since the rates are so low. Strangely enough, he didn't say another word the entire trip.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Woohaa said:


> A pax mentioned to me that he sometimes requests Lyft Line and that sometimes the driver is over 10 to 15 minutes away. I told him that many drivers refuse to accept line requests since the rates are so low. Strangely enough, he didn't say another word the entire trip.


I generally go one step further and tell them I might be moving into my car pretty soon, as attributed to Lyft's less than minimum-wage earnings.


----------



## uberlift (Sep 16, 2015)

Just because you agree to terms and conditions or sign an arbitration agreement, does not necessarily mean that the terms and conditions/arbitration agreement will hold up in court. Best to consult an attorney, many will offer a free consultation through Avvo.com or your county's lawyer refferal line.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

uberlift said:


> Just because you agree to terms and conditions or sign an arbitration agreement, does not necessarily mean that the terms and conditions/arbitration agreement will hold up in court. Best to consult an attorney, many will offer a free consultation through Avvo.com or your county's lawyer refferal line.


Agree. You can consult with an attorney, who might be willing to go to court in order to contest the arbitration agreement, but they likely won't succeed. Unfortunately, there's significant percent set fourth by the US Supreme Court. Further, your odds of finding a lawyer who would be willing to represent you in an arbitration matter is even more difficult, as their potential earnings are significantly reduced. And, finally, arbitration almost always favors the party who's paying for it (Lyft), which ensures repeat business -- for the arbiter -- for years to come. Best of luck.


----------



## Jayleno66 (Jan 3, 2017)

Trump Economics said:


> I love you -- I do -- but you'll never make it to court. The reason Lyft didn't get dragged into a long battle over misclassification is because of their arbitration agreement, which is well done. You can, however, take them to small claims if the amout you're asking for is beneath a certain amount. Check their Terms & Conditions -- I did.
> 
> About a year ago, a passenger sexually assaulted me and I was thinking about suing, then I read the fine print.
> 
> ...


U are not who I think u are ....Joe?


----------



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

Lyft sucks. They use to be good and I never thought I'd say it, but Uber is better than Lyft. They make PDB and guarantees impossible to make. They send you 20 minutes away to pax. I take a ride a week, if that. I'm always see the message "my acceptance rating is low" - I could care less about them as they don't care about drivers.


----------



## anteetr (Jan 24, 2017)

I only drive for them when Uber is slow or they make me an offer I can't refuse


----------



## Fritz Duval (Feb 4, 2017)

OSC said:


> don't they deactivate you for missing many pings?
> LyftLine is never profitable, and your rating will always decrease because those poor people always got pissed off at something.


Uber, lyft cant deactivate drivers anymore for low acceptance now. Thank God!!


----------



## Jayleno66 (Jan 3, 2017)

Fritz Duval said:


> Uber, lyft cant deactivate drivers anymore for low acceptance now. Thank God!!


I am in Los Angeles and I just got deactivated two weeks ago for cancelling rides..and I had 5600 uber rides ,4804 five stars rating, avg rating 4.84 ..


----------



## Fritz Duval (Feb 4, 2017)

Jayleno66 said:


> I am in Los Angeles and I just got deactivated two weeks ago for cancelling rides..and I had 5600 uber rides ,4804 five stars rating, avg rating 4.84 ..


Yes indeed you can get deactivated for cancel rides, but not for low acceptance rates. I met a guy yesterday at the gas station, he said Lyft just deactivated him for excessive cancel rides. He was accepting better Uber surges after he already accepted Lyfts request. Yup he deserved that one...



Jayleno66 said:


> I am in Los Angeles and I just got deactivated two weeks ago for cancelling rides..and I had 5600 uber rides ,4804 five stars rating, avg rating 4.84 ..


What was your acceptance rate? And be honest


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Jayleno66 said:


> U are not who I think u are ....Joe?


----------



## Jayleno66 (Jan 3, 2017)

I guess I got carry away because I had been driving for them a long time ..accepting rate was at 83 and cancelling rate was at 32 somehow


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Jayleno66 said:


> I am in Los Angeles and I just got deactivated two weeks ago for cancelling rides..and I had 5600 uber rides ,4804 five stars rating, avg rating 4.84 ..


That's because you CANCELLED RIDES. They can deactivate you for that. Not accepting calls (letting them roll to the next driver) is what they don't deactivate for.


----------



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

Fritz Duval said:


> Uber, lyft cant deactivate drivers anymore for low acceptance now. Thank God!!


Lyft can



Jayleno66 said:


> I am in Los Angeles and I just got deactivated two weeks ago for cancelling rides..and I had 5600 uber rides ,4804 five stars rating, avg rating 4.84 ..


You must have been cancelling a lot of rides


----------



## Jayleno66 (Jan 3, 2017)

Trump Economics said:


> That's because you CANCELLED RIDES. They can deactivate you for that. Not accepting calls (letting them roll to the next driver) is what they don't deactivate for.


Yeah I know ..well, I learned my lesson now .


----------



## Unkar's Muffins (Mar 9, 2017)

Trump Economics said:


> Reply accordingly...
> 
> View attachment 109847


I actually like Line rides a lot and wish I could get a few more. I think it depends on what kind of driver you are. If you use your own vehicle, I could see how Line rides might seem a waste of time. But as a "Express Drive" Lyft'er, my weekly bonus depends on meeting a soft quota, and they base that quota on "number of rides" per week. Although I make less money per passenger with Line, I meet my weekly goal faster if I get a couple or more of those kinds of rides each night. Because of this, not only do I meet my weekly goal easier, it also gives me a chance to take a day or two off, or go home sooner.

If I had no Line rides, I'd probably have to do Lyft 7 days a week.

So, I think Line is great for Express Drive users, especially if you are just doing Lyft part-time.


----------



## Fritz Duval (Feb 4, 2017)

Unkar's Muffins said:


> I actually like Line rides a lot and wish I could get a few more. I think it depends on what kind of driver you are. If you use your own vehicle, I could see how Line rides might seem a waste of time. But as a "Express Drive" Lyft'er, my weekly bonus depends on meeting a soft quota, and they base that quota on "number of rides" per week. Although I make less money per passenger with Line, I meet my weekly goal faster if I get a couple or more of those kinds of rides each night. Because of this, not only do I meet my weekly goal easier, it also gives me a chance to take a day or two off, or go home sooner.
> 
> If I had no Line rides, I'd probably have to do Lyft 7 days a week.
> 
> So, I think Line is great for Express Drive users, especially if you are just doing Lyft part-time.


Well u can have them!!!



Jayleno66 said:


> I guess I got carry away because I had been driving for them a long time ..accepting rate was at 83 and cancelling rate was at 32 somehow


Dag


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Unkar's Muffins said:


> I actually like Line rides a lot and wish I could get a few more. I think it depends on what kind of driver you are. If you use your own vehicle, I could see how Line rides might seem a waste of time. But as a "Express Drive" Lyft'er, my weekly bonus depends on meeting a soft quota, and they base that quota on "number of rides" per week. Although I make less money per passenger with Line, I meet my weekly goal faster if I get a couple or more of those kinds of rides each night. Because of this, not only do I meet my weekly goal easier, it also gives me a chance to take a day or two off, or go home sooner.
> 
> If I had no Line rides, I'd probably have to do Lyft 7 days a week.
> 
> So, I think Line is great for Express Drive users, especially if you are just doing Lyft part-time.


Totally agree. I was indifferent to Line rides for the longest time because it did help me get the PDB, but now they've intentionally made it impossible to get. I don't have time to drive 2 hours here in the morning, then 1 hour here at night, then another hour (later that night) -- 5 days a week -- and still do my 30 hours between Fri - Sun (also a required for PBD). Lyft -- and their Line calls -- can go f*** themselves.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Trump Economics said:


> Totally agree. I was indifferent to Line rides for the longest time because it did help me get the PDB, but now they've intentionally made it impossible to get. I don't have time to drive 2 hours here in the morning, then 1 hour here at night, then another hour (later that night) -- 5 days a week -- and still do my 30 hours between Fri - Sun (also a required for PBD). Lyft -- and their Line calls -- can go f*** themselves.


Seriously....13 shifts a week, do they think we're AVs already????

Btw I actually still got mine last week --- but it was beyond pitiful and so very not worth it


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Yea, you're kinda my baramoter. If you're not doing well, I know how the rest of my night is going to be.










Adieu said:


> Seriously....13 shifts a week, do they think we're AVs already????
> 
> Btw I actually still got mine last week --- but it was beyond pitiful and so very not worth it


----------



## Jenny01 (Apr 12, 2015)

Trump Economics said:


> Reply accordingly...
> 
> View attachment 109847


Nice!!!


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

I cherry pick what rides I want to accept, if LYFT gives me an attitude I just don't drive for them for a couple weeks and they come begging for me to drive with some incentive. If I go out and work for those incentives and they don't want to give them for some BS reason I just e mail them and tell them that I'll just encourage passengers to use a competitors service.
If they want to play with my pocket it's just fair for me to do likewise.


----------



## Jayleno66 (Jan 3, 2017)

it's the fuber who deactivated me ..Yes, they sent me serval warnings by msging . I mean I have done this before and I have received quite bit of msg from fuber over the years because of that. But what I used to do is trying to improve my cancellation rate by accepting all rides the next day. They were cool with that. 
But this time they cancelled me on the same day.
Anyways,lesson learned. And my advice is try you best to keep ur cancellation rate blow 15%, in order to achieve that, it's ideal email fuber to option out taking the pool rides {u can  } so that u have more leverage when u do cherry picking.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Just don't respond to ping if you don't want to accept a trip. Since I'm an independent contractor I don't have to accept anything, but to be safe just ignore the ping, don't cancel.
BTW, I never accept a request if it's more then 2 miles from my current location, I use to get screwed responding to a ping and had to drive 5, 6 or more miles to pick up a rider who wanted to go less then 2 miles.
The opposite is bad for drivers when a rider decides to cancel a trip while you're en-route to them and you get screwed, this happens often here in Tampa Bay and we get nothing for the wasted time and fuel.


----------



## rv5 (Apr 13, 2015)

Jayleno66 said:


> email fuber to option out taking the pool rides {u can  }


this is not true. you cannot opt out of pool. you can only not accept pools. uber will not opt you out of pool. and all people that were "opted out of pool" have been opted back into pool.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

I opt-ed out of uber eats and never received a delivery call again.


----------



## lubi571 (Nov 26, 2015)

lubi571 said:


> I don't and never will accept line requests. I have received all the emails and ims listed in this thread and others. I spoke to a friend of mine esq. and he would love to represent me in court if Lyft deactivated me for not accepting line request.





Trump Economics said:


> I love you -- I do -- but you'll never make it to court. The reason Lyft didn't get dragged into a long battle over misclassification is because of their arbitration agreement, which is well done. You can, however, take them to small claims if the amout you're asking for is beneath a certain amount. Check their Terms & Conditions -- I did.
> 
> About a year ago, a passenger sexually assaulted me and I was thinking about suing, then I read the fine print.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Spoke to my friend and again brought up being deactivated for not accepting line requests. He again would love to represent me if this was to occur. He said to me I have two words for you "class action". 
I spoke to him about the POS that you had the problem with as stated in your post. 
Here's a few points he made.
We as drivers "assume risk".
You would have to prove that LYFT or UBER knew about the POS's behavior and didn't deactivate the POS.
He feels your case would have to be directed at the pos.
Police report and video would be helpful.
Assumption of risk was described this way to me ( remember we were on a golf course). A house keeps getting hit by golf balls does owner have legal recourse against golf club. He didn't think so because you bought the house knowing that it could happen (assume risk). 
Stay safe.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

lubi571 said:


> Hi,
> Spoke to my friend and again brought up being deactivated for not accepting line requests. He again would love to represent me if this was to occur. He said to me I have two words for you "class action".
> I spoke to him about the POS that you had the problem with as stated in your post.
> Here's a few points he made.
> ...


Class actions are prohibited by Lyft's arbitration agreement. Sorry.


----------



## lubi571 (Nov 26, 2015)

Trump Economics said:


> Class actions are prohibited by Lyft's arbitration agreement. Sorry.


9th circuit court which includes Nevada and California says otherwise. I'll leave at this and take expert counsel if I ever need it. Thanks for your help and don't be sorry.


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

Trump Economics said:


> I love you -- I do -- but you'll never make it to court. The reason Lyft didn't get dragged into a long battle over misclassification is because of their arbitration agreement, which is well done. You can, however, take them to small claims if the amout you're asking for is beneath a certain amount. Check their Terms & Conditions -- I did.
> 
> About a year ago, a passenger sexually assaulted me and I was thinking about suing, then I read the fine print.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, but I am sure I am not the only one thinking this, but how did you get sexually assaulted, as a guy? Was it a homosexual incident?


----------

